# new 24mm 1.4L lens REAR glass is moving while i am cleaning!!?



## ssrdd (Dec 29, 2011)

i just brought a new canon 24mm 1.4L lens. after a day shoot, i was about to clean the front rear glasses. then i noticed the rear glass is moving horizontally. then i checked by shaking it, yes its little unsteady inside. even by others...

now i don't know what to do. pls tell me anything u have noticed similarites happened with ur 24mm.? 
i am worried cos i spent a lot of money on it.


thank u all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2011)

Send it back!


----------



## branden (Dec 30, 2011)

My 24L doesn't do that. Do what neuroanatomist said!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! That's pretty scary! Send it back , mine def not do that!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 30, 2011)

Let me be the first to recommend you send it back. . And keep it off your camera. Don't want a something coming loose inside.

If you can't send it back for some reason, you'll need to get,it repaired.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 30, 2011)

Send the lens back. 

But, somebody explain why anyone would be cleaning the rear element of their lens after one day of shooting.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 30, 2011)

1. I have never cleaned the rear element of any of my lenses. Mainly because they are not designed to be cleaned by the hands of the average consumer, and if you make sure to seal it when not in use, why would you clean it?
2. As said before, send it back. That is not normal for ANY lens, especially of L quality. Keeping that on your camera body, or even continuing to shoot with a loose element like that, could damage the inside of your camera thus costing you more than the lens itself.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 30, 2011)

ssrdd said:


> i just brought a new canon 24mm 1.4L lens. after a day shoot, i was about to clean the front rear glasses. then i noticed the rear glass is moving horizontally. then i checked by shaking it, yes its little unsteady inside. even by others...
> 
> now i don't know what to do. pls tell me anything u have noticed similarites happened with ur 24mm.?
> i am worried cos i spent a lot of money on it.
> ...



That sounds very bad! Send it back!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 30, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> 1. I have never cleaned the rear element of any of my lenses. Mainly because they are not designed to be cleaned by the hands of the average consumer, and if you make sure to seal it when not in use, why would you clean it?



There is nothing shocking about cleaning a rear element, especially not on the 24 1.4 II where it sticks out almost as much as the front element.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 3, 2012)

At least for the Mk2 of that lens the rear glass does not move at all - Send it back!


----------



## willrobb (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately sounds like you have got a bad lens there, doesn't happen often with L glass but it does happen.

Send it back!


----------

